# PROPORTIONAL TEMPERATURE Thermostat



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

Just been going through some boxes and come across a PROTEMP THERMOSTAT MODEL TC1 made by Rocon electronics i know this company was based in waes but they went bankrupt just wondered is this the basic on off type or a plulse type, as i dont have the manual


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

You tried googling the make mate? just have to try a spare heater i guess and see how the indicator light reacts? does it say what wattage it takes up to? (just thinking on/offs only seem to go up to 300w, pulse and dimmers up to 600w)


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

well this one states 2.5 amps well what ever that is in watts


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

ok just found this 

When Volts and Amperes are Known
 POWER (WATTS) = VOLTS x AMPERES

We have a small server with a nameplate shows 2.5 amps. Given a normal 120 Volt, 60 hz power source and the ampere reading from equipment, make the following calculation:  
 POWER (WATTS) = 120 * 2.5 ANSWER: 300 WATTS

so i guess its 300 watts so i take it its a standard on off


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

mains is 240V over here dude.... so your calculations are wrong...
should be..
240 x 2.5 = 600Watts... Unless you are in america that is..

Owen


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

ah ok then so its a 600 watts 
will c what happens when i plug it all in


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

any 1?


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

what type of heater did you try it with mate?


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

i am going to try with a heat mat


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

*protemp*

Hi, I worked for rocon electronics and probably made the protemp you have. Its pulse proportional and is not for use with light sources, it works best with heatmats and ceramic heaters as it will stay on until it has reached the desired temperature and then will flick on and off pulsing heat into the viv. I still use them as I have a couple here I made a long time ago and they are still bang on. I use them to heat racks of mats for my spiders. They are more efficient than simple on/off thermostats. If you wish to use bulbs or light sources of any kind then you would need a DL1 dimmerstat, which also came with a night time drop as did some of the protemps.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Just for the record, rocon went out of business due to major retail customers not paying on time...and the introduction of other thermostats which had better financial backing. For a tiny company we didnt stand a chance against that combination. It was a sad day when that company folded, they made some great equipment, great people to work with and it got me into keeping exotics, namely snakes at first bought from Dave lester in wallsall in the early 90's. Best job I ever had. What makes me laugh is Bob the owner of rocon told me a long long time ago that I'd get into spiders and I laughed and swore at him...15 odd years later, and a house full of spiders. I wonder now how could he have known?


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

spidersteve said:


> Just for the record, rocon went out of business due to major retail customers not paying on time...and the introduction of other thermostats which had better financial backing. For a tiny company we didnt stand a chance against that combination. It was a sad day when that company folded, they made some great equipment, great people to work with and it got me into keeping exotics, namely snakes at first bought from Dave lester in wallsall in the early 90's. Best job I ever had. What makes me laugh is Bob the owner of rocon told me a long long time ago that I'd get into spiders and I laughed and swore at him...15 odd years later, and a house full of spiders. I wonder now how could he have known?



dragging up an old thread as i just found my protemp thermostat and yup its still bang on


----------

